# why wax over a sealant?



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

keep reading about people applying wax over sealants, can anyone explain the pro's and con's of doing so?
am using powerlock but tempted to put r222 concours on top if its beneficial but durability isnt too great. (mettalic orange paint). also have dodo orange crush in the collection and colli 845


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

i personally dont see the point, one or the other, not both


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Some people just feel the need to apply a wax, just for the sake if it ie it scratches an itch 😏


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

For me it's just to get the best of both worlds. 

I like to have a solid durable base from a synthetic sealant, and a wax finish for a wet look. (my car is flat red). 
I find it generally gives the wax a good base to bond too as well. 

It's by no means necessary, but I like to go OTT sometimes.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Aucky said:


> For me it's just to get the best of both worlds.
> 
> I like to have a solid durable base from a synthetic sealant, and a wax finish for a wet look. (my car is flat red).
> I find it generally gives the wax a good base to bond too as well.
> ...


do u use a long lasting wax or a pretty one mate?


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Pretty one FTW! :thumb: aha..


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

I generally don't, unless I'm feeling some DJ SN Hybrid over my Gtech 1.5, but it will add durability to a degree as it's obviously prolonging the life of the sealant underneath!


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

im really torn as ive stupidly bought loads of different lsp's and now am lost for which one/ones to use.


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

deegan1979 said:


> do u use a long lasting wax or a pretty one mate?


Usually pretty


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

deegan1979 said:


> im really torn as ive stupidly bought loads of different lsp's and now am lost for which one/ones to use.


What you got?


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Generally, beads!!










Also, Having put a wax over FK1000 before, created a really nice finish with glassiness, and depth!


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

s.bailey said:


> What you got?


dodo orange crush, r222 concours, collinite 846, dodo supernatural, menzerna powerlock, a little bit of blackfire sealant, carpro reload.
prima amigo and wetglaze 2.0 are my glazes.
gtech p1 for polish but just bought a da and considering the menzerna starter kit.lol


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Right let's get to the point! people wax on top of a sealant because wax looks 10x better. 
Light the fuse and stand back.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

great gonzo said:


> Right let's get to the point! people wax on top of a sealant because wax looks 10x better.
> Light the fuse and stand back.


but does it pay to put a pretty wax that doesnt last long over a sealant, or is it best to find a durable one?


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

deegan1979 said:


> dodo orange crush, r222 concours, collinite 846, dodo supernatural, menzerna powerlock, a little bit of blackfire sealant, carpro reload.
> prima amigo and wetglaze 2.0 are my glazes.
> gtech p1 for polish but just bought a da and considering the menzerna starter kit.lol


Blackfire topped with 2 layers of wetglaze 2.0! Sorted! :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Petty one!
Not a fan of durability, I have loads of lsp and love applying it once a month or when the weather lets me.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I like the sound of this Wetglaze, going to get me some when the sun comes back.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

s.bailey said:


> Blackfire topped with 2 layers of wetglaze 2.0! Sorted! :thumb:


hmmm. lol i was planning on prima amigo topped with wetglaze, then sealant then wax (r222) ? u think blackfire would look better than powerlock mr bailey, and wetglaze over sealant instead of wax?


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

They're both glazes........get your sealant down on bare cleansed paint so it can bond the best it can, then 2x wetglaze 2.0, you could put some r222 on then glaze..... but always put your sealant on first!


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

great gonzo said:


> Petty one!
> Not a fan of durability, I have loads of lsp and love applying it once a month or when the weather lets me.


hmm so once ive chosen between sealants ( blackfire v powerlock) its gotta be either r222concours v wetglaze , damn its tough this detailing melarky!


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

s.bailey said:


> They're both glazes........get your sealant down on bare cleansed paint so it can bond the best it can, then 2x wetglaze 2.0, you could put some r222 on then glaze..... but always put your sealant on first!


i thought the amigo was safe before sealants for some extra blingy flake pop?
see thatl teach me to buy buy buy


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Gtechniq C1.5 followed by 1x WetGlaze 2.0 then locked in with another C1.5

2x WetGlaze 2.0 is even better!!!

:thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Are you showing the car?
That's some finish you are after!!!


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm not an expert on Prima but I would always get the sealant down on the most bondable surface, which is going to be the paint, otherwise the sealants gonna fail when whatever it's sitting on does....


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Don't forget 10 minutes down hhe road and it's dirty again.


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

great gonzo said:


> Don't forget 10 minutes down hhe road and it's dirty again.


Ha not showing the car just do it out of loving the motor....

That's the beauty of C1.5, self cleaning ability is UNBELIEVABLE!!!! :thumb:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

s.bailey said:


> Gtechniq C1.5 followed by 1x WetGlaze 2.0 then locked in with another C1.5
> 
> 2x WetGlaze 2.0 is even better!!!
> 
> :thumb:


dont get me started on the gtech stuff, my valeter is wanting to do a corrective detail then use the gtechnic exo on it once he has some, problem is ive gradually been buying bits(couldnt help myself). so wanting to have a go myself


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

great gonzo said:


> Don't forget 10 minutes down hhe road and it's dirty again.


NOOOOO!!!:wall:

Ah well, it's an excuse to do some more cleaning. :buffer:

I've used Wet Glaze 2.0 under wax and sealant (476S or AG EGP as this is all I have at present). I thought it was OK to put a glaze on before your LSP, though I know I can put Wet Glaze 2.0 over the wax if I wish. I've never bothered trying 476S over EGP though, mainly because by the time I've done the cleaning, claying, then polishing I'm nearly worn out.


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Is the detailer reputable, personally I'd bite his hand off all the way to his shoulder...but then that'f really screw up his EXO applying ability!!!


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

s.bailey said:


> I'm not an expert on Prima but I would always get the sealant down on the most bondable surface, which is going to be the paint, otherwise the sealants gonna fail when whatever it's sitting on does....


damn, so the prima was a waste of money then.


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

Depends what you want. 

Soon I'll be putting on C1 and C1.5 topped with glasur as sacrificial layer in terms of durability, but it will add to to the looks for summer.


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

s.bailey said:


> Ha not showing the car just do it out of loving the motor....
> 
> That's the beauty of C1.5, self cleaning ability is UNBELIEVABLE!!!! :thumb:


Interesting...I was looking on CYC and C1.5 isn't even particularly expensive, so might be something I look at trying for my private car (keep the 476S for my company car and winter use).


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

s.bailey said:


> Is the detailer reputable, personally I'd bite his hand off all the way to his shoulder...but then that'f really screw up his EXO applying ability!!!


yep been using him for a fortnightly wash and valet, for over a year now. hes a gtechnic approved, last week.i.had a full interior valet/wash and everything treated with the gtech range. hes gagging to get it on mine after a full correction due to the colour for his website.
im not sure if it would be the best look for my colour tho


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

deegan1979 said:


> yep been using him for a fortnightly wash and valet, for over a year now. hes a gtechnic approved, last week.i.had a full interior valet/wash and everything treated with the gtech range. hes gagging to get it on mine after a full correction due to the colour for his website.
> im not sure if it would be the best look for my colour tho


Get that EXO on there then!!! :thumb:


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

OldskoolRS said:


> Interesting...I was looking on CYC and C1.5 isn't even particularly expensive, so might be something I look at trying for my private car (keep the 476S for my company car and winter use).


Even cheaper if you register on gtechniq.com and get 7.5% off, it's an amazing sealant, 2 layers, 6 months durability on a daily driver, I love it so much I'm going to skip EXO and go for the C1+ kit just to carry on using the 1.5!! :thumb:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

basically im after a show car super spakly wet look finish, he assures me a corrective detail with meguiars compound and the gtechnich exo would be a great look, but im sure as many others have done ive kinda got carried away since joining this forum and bought ahuge range of products, da and pads and many other detailing accesories and think itd be a shame to waste them now ive got the bug!


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

deegan1979 said:


> basically im after a show car super spakly wet look finish, he assures me a corrective detail with meguiars compound and the gtechnich exo would be a great look, but im sure as many others have done ive kinda got carried away since joining this forum and bought ahuge range of products, da and pads and many other detailing accesories and think itd be a shame to waste them now ive got the bug!


Fair point, and exactly why I'm preferring the C1+ over the EXO, with the C1 you have the long term protection but with the 1.5 you can add a few layers when you like, bang some glazes on there too, a little more flexibility!

:thumb:


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Im confused now, I thought sealant was the LSP, so you glaze before sealing?


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Some glazes say you can like Wetglaze 2.0 but I'm not sold, sealants, which is an LSP bonds best to cleansed paint, so I will always put that down first, then you can do what you like, within reason.....


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

This has messed my brain up now. Im going to use opti seal and Amigo. I was sure Amigo would be the product to use before opti seal.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Topped Wolf's BW with 2 coats of Wetglaze 2.0. Added a nice glossy look.
Furthermore applied this on Friday then on Saturday did 356 miles to go to Shrewsbury and back through some torrential rain and lots of road spray and the car still looked clean. I am very impressed with the results👍


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

nicks16v said:


> This has messed my brain up now. Im going to use opti seal and Amigo. I was sure Amigo would be the product to use before opti seal.


snap, this has twisted my fragile little mind too


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

So I have R22, c1.5 and Wetglaze 2.0 what order do I apply


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

buggered if i know mate, wouldv said 1.5 wetglaze r222 but now i havnt a clue. lol


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

I have went Wetglaze, R22,C1.5 :lol:


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Wouldnt the glaze wipe out the sealant underneath? I cant see how amigo would work over a sealant, I dont understand the maths ? Can someone please explain ?


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

nicks16v said:


> Wouldnt the glaze wipe out the sealant underneath? I cant see how amigo would work over a sealant, I dont understand the maths ? Can someone please explain ?


Don't think amigo would work after a sealant but wetglaze 2.0 would, don't think it has an cleaners or abrasives in it


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

have to say Wetglaze, wax and then 1.5 worked very very well :thumb:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

DD1 said:


> I have went Wetglaze, R22,C1.5 :lol:


After a quick google I now realise that c1.5 is the detailer, confused it with c1


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

DD1 said:


> have to say Wetglaze, wax and then 1.5 worked very very well :thumb:


So the c1.5 bonded ok over the wax? If so surely that's the best way to lock in a waxes finish, or is it that the wax will still diminish like usual


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thats what I thought, and the finished wet look has lasted 1 wash so far


----------



## fulcrumer (Feb 25, 2012)

So C1.5 can go over a wax?

Bugger I need to get some now then rather than waiting until I next do a full detail on mine.
So mine will be:
opti seal
2 layers of wet glaze
2 of Spirit 
2 of C1.5

OTT but what the hell.


----------



## audigex (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm looking at going for a nice long lasting, durable sealant with regularly applied pretty wax on top.

It means I've got the prettiness of the wax when I have time to maintain it, but if I don't have the free time (my free time tends to come in large chunks with big gaps between) then I don't have to worry about losing the protection.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

You can't put on all that stuff! That's a sealant two waxes followed by another sealant. Why would you even bother? C1.5 is good for 4-6 months on it's own,but you don't put it over wax.


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

This thread has got way out of hand....:wall:

I'm all for everyone doing that the hell they want to their cars, at the end of the day if they want to put glaze on top of wax or wax on top of glaze on top of sealant of whatever way they like that's their business, and in doing so they spend more money and our suppliers make more money to develop new and improved products.

The general rule of thumb in my mind is prep prep prep, the better the surface before you start slapping on what you like is key.

Then I would always put my most durable product on next to adhere to the paint...

Then you can do what you like, hence my post of C1.5 then WG 2.0 then locked in with C1.5

It would not have made sense to put the glaze on first as it's durability is questionable being a glaze, so when that starts failing the C1.5 adhered to it will start to go too, C1.5 may prolong the WG for a little bit but it can;t work miracles.

Thanks

:wave:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

lol well that aboutsums it up mr bailey, iguess i shall just play about with combinations till im happy. 
thanks for all ur posts gents. now ill get tginking of something else to post up and cause a stir.lol


----------

